# Memorial Day Week on Cape Cod - $450



## Betty (Apr 14, 2015)

7 nights at Southcape Resort in Mashpee in a 2 bedroom, 2 bath townhouse unit with a full kitchen and fireplace. Sleeps 6 comfortably.

Check in on Saturday, May 23 - Check out on Saturday, May 30

Send a PM or call us at 401-816-0896 if interested.


----------



## Betty (Apr 22, 2015)

*REDUCED - Memorial Day on Cape Cod*

$350 for 7 nights beginning Saturday, May 23 at Southcape Resort in Mashpee.


----------



## cissy (Apr 22, 2015)

Could I bring my dog?


----------



## Betty (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry but they do not allow pets.


----------

